# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Hernia oplossingen

## gjb001

Hallo allemaal,

Heb in 2009 een tradiotionele Hernia operatie ondergaan, na operatie en vele maanden Fysio leek het goed te gaan echter na enkele maanden begon de pijn en uitstraling weer naar mijn rechter been . Een MRI scan wijst uit dat de zelfde wervels van toen nu weer het euvel zijn. Heb nu meerdere opties volgens de Neurochirurg in Alkmaar: 

1 Niets doen en hopen dat het zich hersteld met pijnstillers uieraard! (voor mij geen optie want de pijnstillers helpen slechts een klein deel)

2 (Pijn Team Alkmaar) Injectie in de rug om de zenuw langdurig! te ontlasten

3 Een tweede operatie (Alkmaar) traditioneel met alle risico´s van dien, snijden in likteken weefsel e.d.

4 Mijn eigen optie, na onderzoek een Endoscopie behandeling in NEDSPINE in EDE bij dr HOMMINGA, als ik alle negatieve posten zie op dit forum ben ik daar zeer huiverig over!!!!


Wat nu de doen en te beslissen, graag uw reactie?

Groetjes,

Gert-jan

----------


## Iemie

Hallo Gert-jan

Inmiddels ben ik ik 4jaar onderweg met kwalen. Het leek erop dat ik een bijniertumor had. Bijnier verwijderd ....maar de tumor is niet gevonden terwijl de tumor gezien werd in het UMCG, Groningen. Heel bizar, aldus de artsen.......Begin dit jaar kon ik mij bijna niet bewegen. Bleek dat ik spierreuma had. Kreeg ik Prednisolon. Dat hielp in eerste instantie. Nu ruim een maand veel rugpijn, met uitstraling naar bil, been en voet. Na veel aandringen!!...... heeft de huisarts mij onderzocht en een hernia geconstateerd. Geen advies gekregen. Over 2 weken terugkomen. De klachten van mijn andere kwalen zijn nog aanwezig. Heb ook veel last v artrose. Ik mag nu 3 x daags 100mg Tramadol(pijnstiller) nemen. Maar dat helpt niet. Neem er nu maar 400mg Ibuprofen bij. Dat helpt wel iets. 
Jij bent ervarings deskundige.........heb jij tips?

Wat jammer dat jij geen reactie op jouw vraag hebt gekregen! Zou je graag willen helpen!
Ik ben in behandeling bij internist/endocrinoloog in Alkmaar(MCA).

Heel veel sterkte!!

Iemie

----------


## gjb001

Hallo Iemie,

Bedankt voor uw reactie, ik begrijp van u dat u meerdere kwalen heeft.

Hoop dat het voor u een beetje beter gaat in de toekomst, a.s. Dinsdag ga ik voor de pijninjectie bij MCA Alkmaar.


Heeft u al een MRI scan ondergaan ?.

Als pijnstiller heb ik Indometacine 50mg, deze helpt redelijk goed, in combinatie met maagbeschermer, en 2 paracetamol tabletten.

Veel sterkte en ik hou u op de hoogte m.b.t. de injectie.

Vr. Groeten en duimop,

Gert-jan

----------


## Iemie

Dag Gert-jan,

Heel veel sterkte morgen!! 

Ik heb nog geen MRI-scan gehad. Ik dacht dat de pijn vd de spiereuma kwam. Maar vertrouwde het toch de laatste weken niet. Ik kwam bij de compagnon van de huisarts. Hij wilde mij niet onderzoeken omdat ik ivm de spierreuma naar de internist verwezen ben. Ik ga ook naar een fysiotherapeut. Die heeft mij inmiddels 3 verschillende diagnoses gegeven. De pijn zou van het SI-gewricht komen, toen van de lendenwervels en toen van het bekken. 
Ik ga morgen naar een andere fysiotherapeut, voor een second opinion. 

Ik hoop zo dat de injectie jou morgen gaat helpen!!

Groeten,

iemie

----------


## luna400

hoi gjb001 ,ik ben geopereerd aan een hernia ,en kreeg na 2jaar uitstraling naar mijn linkse been .ik ben hier voor in pijnkliniek in uz gent geweest ,het is altijd afwachten hoelang dat werkt ,ze verdoven de zenuwhaartjes die naar de zenuw loop dan krijg je die pijnprikkels niet door ,ik ben nu 11 jaar geleden geopereerd en in die tijd 3x voor een rug prik ,dus dat is nog te doen succes

----------


## gjb001

Bedankt voor uw reactie, sta op de nominatie voor een tweede operatie, de pijn injectie was geen succes, maar twijfel nog steeds vanwege de risico's bij zo'n 2de operatie op dezelfde plek. Voor jou zo te horen een groot succes.

Groetjes en fijn weekeinde,

GJB

----------


## luna400

dat is minder dat ze nog een keer gaan opereren ,maar wat is de reden daar voor ? was het de eerste keer niet goed gelukt .
ik zelf mag niet klagen ik ken mijn beperkingen als ik er over heen ga voel ik het wel savonds .sterkte laat nog wat horen als je wil

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Alle diagnoses klopten niet. "Mijn hernia" is geen hernia. Eind april een MRI-scan gehad. Ik blijk een lumbaal kanaalstenose (vernauwing aan t lendenwervelkanaal) te hebben. Ik heb neuroloog en neurochirurg inmiddels gezien...........of andersom, zij hebben mij gezien. Ik ga vandaag het ziekenhuis (MCA) in, en ik word morgen geopereerd. Ik kreeg vd neurochirurg pijnstilling, Lyrica. Dat heeft mij niet geholpen. De uitstraling naar mijn linkerbeen is nu erg. Het lopen gaat moeilijk. 
Word jij weer in t MCA geopereerd, Gert-jan? 
Ik zie tegen de operatie op.........
Hartelijke groet, Iemie

----------


## gjb001

Hoi,

Ja moet binnenkort ook voor een 2de operatie en zie er ook erg tegen op, maar ja het is niet anders. De laatste dagen zijn de klachten wel iets afgenomen, kan nu langer zonder pijnstillers, dus hoop toch nog een beetje op een wonder.

Iemie heel veel sterkte met de operatie vandaag en hoop op een goed herstel.

Veel groeten,

Gert-jan

----------


## luna400

iemie sterkte .en goed herstel luna

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Ik ben inmiddels geopereerd. Operatie viel mee. Ik liep dag na operatie heel goed. 7-6 geopereerd. 9-06 naar huis. (Zonder enige uitleg, medicijnenen-protocol.......)Thuis viel alles tegen. Ik kon niets. ja. Telefoneren. Thuiszorg zelf geregeld. Krijg ook hulp in huishouding volgende week. Ik ben erg emotioneel. Kreeg veel pijn. Belde 2de pinksterdag met ziekenhuis. Werd verwezen n Huisartsenpost. Lange verhalen, weinig communicatie. Veel medicijnen. Heb di. na pinksteren ziekenhuis gebeld. Ben daar strompelend geweest. Gisteren heeft thuiszorg ziekenhuis err gebeld nav de pijn. Neurochirurg werd uiteindelijk benaderd. Zij schreef Dexamethason voor. Moet vrijdag 24-06 naar neurochirurg. Nu maar weer plat liggen.

Dank jewel voor de goede wens, Luna!
Is het wonder geschied, Gert-jan? wat hoop ik dat voor jou!!
Groeten, iemie

----------


## luna400

tjee iemie zit het ook niet mee ,maar ze hebben je toch wel veel te snel naar huis gestuurd?
tegenwoordig met die bezuinigingen .vervelend voor je ja en bij het hap is het meestal niks snap soms niet wat ze daar zitten te doen .rust maar goed dan en beterschap pas op je zelf ,gr luna

----------


## gjb001

Hoi Luna en Ienie,

A.s. woensdag (22ste) operatie, weet het nog steeds niet, mijn klachten lijken dagelijks te verminderen, natuurlijk herstel misschien? Lijkt er wel op.

Heb zojuist een groot rondje met de hond gedaan, ging heel goed, voel nog wel pijn maar veel minder dan een paar weken geleden. Zal een 2de MRI scan proberen en vanuit daar een beslissing nemen, als ze dat accepteren!

Veel sterkte allebei,

Groetjes,

Gert-jan

----------


## Iemie

Hee Gert-jan,
En...gaat jouw operatie gewoon door? Natuurlijk herstel zou toch PRACHTIG zijn!! Jij bent de baas over je lichaam!!
Wat zegt de arts ervan. Kun jij die wel bereiken????

Ik ben erg benieuwd!!

In ieder geval: STERKTE!!

iemie

----------


## luna400

goed te horen gjb het heeft toch zijn tijd nodig ,ik heb 8mnd gerevalideerd in gent in zwembad voor mijn rechtse been sterker te maken.
en iemie gaat het bij jou?

----------


## gjb001

Ho Iemie,

A.s. woendag is de operatie, bedankt voor je bericht, zie er wel weer tegen op, maar het moet maar.

Groetjes,

Gert-jan

----------


## Iemie

Gert-jan,

Ik wens jou heel veel sterkte! Er tegen op zien is niet zo gek, maar wel vervelend!

Ik voel mij ziek van de Dexamethason.........tenminste dat geef ik de schuld. Misselijk, hoofdpijn, erg transpireren, onrust. 
Moet erg kalm doen.........kost mij best wat moeite. 
Mijn alghele conditie is gewoon niet goed. Ik ga volgende week naar iemand toe die gaat proberen hoe ik vd onrust af kan komen.

Het beste, sterkte, speciaal voor Gert-jan!!

iemie

----------


## gjb001

Hoi Iemie,

Vervelend dat je je zo rot voelt, doe rustig aan en heel veel beterschap.

Bedankt voor je bericht waardeer het heel erg.

Groetjes en tot na de operatie, waarschijnlijk donderdag of vrijdag weer thuis.

Gert-jan

----------


## Agnes574

Sterkte Gert-Jan!!

----------


## luna400

heel veel sterkte gert-jan

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Ben erg bneieuwd hoe 't met Gert-jan is!'
Ik ben ''ontslagen" bij de neurochirurg. Moet nu volgens haar veel geduld hebben. Operatie gelukt. Volgende week begint de fysiotherapie.
Van de dexamethason ben ik erg beroerd geworden. Pijn in enkel is ...waarschijnlijk artrose.
Sterkte iedereen,
Groet, iemie

----------


## gjb001

Hoi Iemie, Luna,

Ben weer thuis, volgens chirurg operatie gelukt, ben echter nog een wark, kan nauwelijks mijn bed uitkomen. Heeft hersteltijd nodig, langer dan de eerste keer volgens de chirurg, gewoon een weekje afwachten en kijken hoe het gaat, veel plat nu.

Bedankt en veel beterschap voor een ieder en veel sterkte...

Gert-jan

----------


## Iemie

Hee Gert-jan, 
Zo, dat is weer achter de "rug", die operatie aan je rug! Hoe voel jij je nu? Het is altijd weer afwachten, natuurlijk. Maar ik hoop dat jij snel en heel goed opknapt!! Wat is er nu bij jou gedaan? 
Ik heb nog al wat pijn in mijn li.been. Gebruik 1 Naproxen per dag. Lijkt wel eens te helpen. 
Het blijkt dat ik de dexamethason voor niets geslikt heb............

Gert-jan, knap op. Hoopweer van je te horen. Rustig aan!!
Sterkte en groeten,
iemie

----------


## gjb001

Hoi Iemie,

Ja de operatie is achter de "rug", maar het is nog niet alles nu, nog steeds uitstraling naar mijn rechterbeen en bil, morgen weer naar de fysio, heb er nu ook nog eens kiespijn bij. De medicatie Endometacine 59 Mg" helpt wel goed ook voor de kiespijn en slaap redelijk!

Hoe gaat het met jou? Hopelijk gaat het wat beter.

Jij ook sterkte en groeten,

Gert-jan

----------


## Agnes574

Veel beterschap Gert-Jan en Iemie!!
Xx Ag

----------


## erwinh

Een vriend van mij had twee jaar terug ook ineens hernia symptomen. Hij is gestopt met het zware werk wat hij deed en heeft veel rust gepakt. Vorige week kreeg hij te horen dat het voor 90% weg was! Ik hoop voor je dat de operatie icm rust hetzelfde effect voor jou heeft Gert-Jan!

----------


## Iemie

Hoi Gert-jan,
Dat is nu heel vervelend, dat jij er nog kiespijn bij hebt ook! De neuroloog vergeleek mijn pijn aan de rug, met kiespijn. 
Heb jij 't idee dat de operatie aan je rug nu geholpen heeft? Dat is nog wat vroeg, denk ik. Wat hebben ze nu gedaan?
Mijn rug lijkt een stuk beter. Ik heb nog last van uitstraling in mn linkerbeen/voet.
En ik ben heel erg moe. 
Gert-jan, kun jij naar de tandarts gaan......??? Ik hoop t voor jou. Misschien kan die jou vd kiespijn af helpen.
Rustig aan en veel sterkte!!
iemie

----------


## Iemie

Dag Agnes,

Dank je wel voor je wens, voor Beterschap.

Ik vind t leven niet zo'n feest, maar misschien kan ik de slingers gewoon niet vinden..........
Jij weet dat ik ook nog steeds met de bijnierproblemen in mijn lijf zit. 
Weet nog steeds niet wat ik daar mee moet. 

Groet, iemie

----------


## gjb001

Hoi Iemie,

Bedankt voor je reacatie

Ga woensdag naar de tandarts.

Merk elke dag lichte verbetering, 2x per week naar de fysio, veel oefeningen doen en fietsen in de huiskamer op de hometrainer.

De neurochiring heeft wederom de uitstulping op L4 weggekrapt, de zenuwen zouden nu weer vrij moeten liggen, heb nog wel wat wondvocht, deze zou door het lichaam opgenomen moeten worden.

Ben blij dat het met jou ook wat beter gaat.

Groetjes en hopen op een volledig herstel voor iedereen.

Gert-jan

----------


## Iemie

Hoi Gert jan,
Ik ben reuze benieuwd hoe het jou vergaat? Jij bent inmiddels al weer heel wat weken geleden geopereerd. Hoop zo dat het stukken beter met jou gaat. 
Is de kiespijn onder controle? 
Ik heb niet veel last van de rug meer. En ook de uitstralings-pijn lijkt wel verdwenen.
De spierreuma die ik in januari kreeg en wat onder controle leek, is weer terug gekomen. Ik wil eigenlijk geen prednison meer slikken. Dat heb ik van jan. tot juni wel gedaan. Ik red mij aardig met diclofenac. Door al mijn kwalen ben ik helaas behoorlijk depressief. 

Gert jan, ik wens jou sterkte, en t allerbeste!!
Groeten, iemie

----------


## gjb001

Hoi Iemie,

Gaat best redelijk, 2x per week nog Fysio en veel oefenen thuis o.a. home trainer, maar blijft kwakkelen zo'n rug zeker na 2 operaties op dezelfde plek.

Ik wens jou ook veel sterkte met je pijn en kwalen, daardoor kan je behoorlijk depressief raken dat is voor te stellen, maar toch kop op.

Inmiddels is ook mijn vader overleden en begraven, was ook een akelige ervaring om hem te zien sterven en zijn laatste uren mee te maken.

Groetjes uit Schagen,

Gert-jan

----------


## Iemie

Hee Gert-jan,

Gecondoleerd met het verlies van je vader. Het is inderdaad heel akelig het sterven van een van je ouders mee te maken. Jammer!
Verdriet slijt wel maar ..............Veel sterkte!

Ook sterkte met je rug. Ik kan mij het goed voorstellen dat het allemaal niet zomaar weer goed is. Denk goed om jezelf!!

Ik denk idd dat mijn kwalen en de depressie NIET los van elkaar staan. 

Hartelijke groeten, iemie

----------


## Iemie

Hallo Gert jan,
Hoe gaat t inmiddels met jou?? Hoop dat het goed gaat!! 
Mijn rug is nog niet zo ik het wil. Nog steeds uitstraling naar linkerbeen. Ik kreeg in jan. 2011 spierreuma. Het lijkt er sterk op dat die weer terug is. Ik dacht dat ik 'm onder de knie had na 5 maanden prednisolon geslikt te hebben. Ben gestopt voor ik aan mn rug geopereerd werd. 
Ik wens jou het allerbeste!!

Groeten, iemie

----------


## gjb001

Hoi Iemie,

Gaat redelijk met mij, maar het blijft toch gevoelig rond die wervels, til nog steeds geen zware zaken want ben dan bang dat het weer terug komt. Ik geloof dat prednisolon niet zo'n lekker middel is met veel bijwerkingen of heb ik dat verkeerd?

Wat voor soort operatie gaat het worden?

Veel sterkte de komende tijd.

Gert-jan

----------


## Iemie

Hoi Gert-jan,
Doe svp. voorzichtig!! Hoe is t verder met jou. Na het overlijden van je vader??
Neen, ik word voorlopig hopelijk niet geopereerd. Ik bedoelde dat ik gestopt was met de prednisolon voordat ik aan mijn rug(lumbale kanaalstenose), in juni dit jaar geopereerd moest worden. Volgens de fysiotherapeut kan het wel een jaar duren voor de zenuw die bekneld gezeten heeft, hersteld is. 
Prednisolon is geen prettig middel........door de vele bijwerkingen, maar veel mensen hebben er wel baat bij. 
Pas goed op jezelf!!

Groeten, Iemie

----------


## Iemie

Hallo Gertjan,
Hoe is het met jou?? Hoop dat t goed gaat!
Ik ben weer terug bij...af. Weer last v mijn rug. Naar neuroloog. Weer een MRI-scan. Heb ik een vernauwing in t wervelkanaal........Blijkt achteraf dat ik vorig jaar een cyste in t wervelkanaal had. Dat wist ik niet. Beetje raar. Ik moet volgende week maa. naar de neurochirurg. Ik ben verre van blij. Slik nu 8 paracetamollen 3 diclofenac per dag.

Hoop werkelijk dat jij het goed maakt!
Groet, iemie

----------


## Iemie

Hallo,
Inmiddels sta ik op de wachtlijst voor spondylodese. (Ik heb instabiele wervels.) Oftewel er worden 2 wervels vastgezet. De L4 en de L5, heb ik begrepen. Ik heb ook een vernauwing van t wervelkanaal. Of dat meteen wordt verholpen......weet ik niet. 
Ik zie erg tegen de operatie op. De pijn die ik nu heb, is heel vervelend. 
Het feit dat ik nog steeds klaagde over pijn, is dus niet zo gek. De fysiotherapeut zei dat het een jaar kan duren voor een zenuw, na beklemming misschien weer wat beter is. Maar nu is gebleken dat er gewoon meer aan de hand is.
Ik moet nog wel 4 a 6 weken wachten voor de operatie plaatsvindt. Het is straks vakantietijd........dus wie weet moet ik nog langer wachten. Ik heb behoorlijk wat pijn, maar ik heb ook hele rare tintelingen, kriebelingen in mn been. Alsof er vlooien oid. op mn been springen. Heel irritant. 

Groet, Iemie

----------


## giannissofia

hallo, ik ben bezig met een melding aan de Inspectie voor de gezondheidszorg en een strafrechtelijke aangifte tegen de Nedspine kliniek wegens naar mijn mening gepleegde strafbare feiten. Ik heb inmiddels ook de media/pers ingelicht om wellicht aan meerdere zaken te komen. Ook wij zijn slachtoffer geworden van de onkunde die plaats vindt in die kliniek. Mijn klachten gaan over de Nedspine kliniek, de heer H.T.F. van de Weijer Orthopedisch chirurg Nedspine p/a Pascalstraat 21 Tel: 0318-439280 en George Homminga Orthopedisch chirurg. Zou u zo vriendelijk willen zijn om uw contactgegevens naar me te mailen? Giannis G. mail: [email protected]

----------

